# Floyd My First Dog



## Trollhole (Feb 10, 2012)

Floyd was the first dog I had on my own. Just out of college and I wanted a companion to take camping and to work. He was the best dog ever. He could do just about anything he wanted. He got his own ice out of the freezer. He would get me drinks out of the fridge. He would bring me firewood when we went camping. He knew every command in the book. He did everything right and everyone loved him. If I went out of town people would line up to take care of him. He had a tragic accident at the age of 9 and has left me scarred for life. I will probably never get over him and I truly know now what it is like for someone to lose a son or a daughter early in life. He was and is my best friend. Even after 8 years there is still not a day that goes by that I do not think about him.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss. Floyd was a beautiful boy and sounds like an amazing companion, defintiely one of a kind. 

Beautiful pictures.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Floyd*

FLOYD

FLOYD sounds like he was a very special and loving friend and EXTREMELY TALENTED-I wish I could have met him and I AM SO very sorry for his tragic loss.
I know you will never get another dog like Floyd, but I am sure you have lots of love to give!!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

What a handsome boy Floyd is, Sadly for us the hurt and pain we feel when these furried loved ones leave us never goes away, but I hope that your happier memories help you to remember your very special boy with a smile.

Run free Floyd


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry that you lost Floyd in a tragic accident. He sure was a beautiful boy and he has such a sweet face.


----------



## patrice (Nov 3, 2011)

So sorry for your loss of Floyd. That is right-he will always be your best friend. What a handsome boy, and what amazing pictures. I am sure that you cherish those. They are a treasure.......


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

I am so sorry, it is so hard. Thank you for sharing, now we know a little about him too.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Keep Playing Hard Sweet Boy ~ You Are Missed


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Love for special dog like Floyd is timeless. He was part of your life and will be forever. The other dog who comes into your life, way he molded your heart, things he taught you will stay with you as his gift to you.
I am sorry you lost him.


----------



## Trollhole (Feb 10, 2012)

sharlin said:


> Keep Playing Hard Sweet Boy ~ You Are Missed



Hey thanks for the pic. Don't usually come across most people who would take the time to do something like that. I think that's what makes this forum great.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Floyd*

Floyd was such a beautiful dog!

Steve Harlin, the wonderful angel that does the Rainbow Bridge Pictures, is a VERY SPECIAL MAN!!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Floyd was truly your 'heart dog', a once in a lifetime companion. You can have more than one heart dog, but the first is always so close to you in spirit. Floyd was a beautiful boy. Thank you for sharing him with us.


----------



## maggsd (Mar 20, 2012)

I've just read the thread for your beautiful boy Floyd, so sorry for your untimely loss. He will always be in your heart, and what a lovely tribute Sharlin has given you to treasure. I'm sure your pain will be eased by the loving memories you shared with Floyd.


----------

